Ask HN: Did you spend more on software or saas this year? And your business? - justintocci
======
patio11
Myself personally: Tough to say? A few hundred dollars in video games; no
significant SaaS spend.

Business (includes only the ones which I personally own): SaaS, by a
stupefyingly high ratio. Depending on where you draw the line between "that's
just a hosting bill really" and SaaS, we've spent $12k to $25k on it year to
date... and that doesn't include Twilio (add another ~$10k). In terms of
packaged software, we're probably under $400, mostly for IDEs, text editors,
and development tools. (Paw, Postico, etc)

